# Hilfe!  Suche ganz dringend gutes bildbearbeitungsprogramm



## 2222christian (16. Dezember 2007)

kennt jemand von euch ein gutes bildbearbeitungsprogramm. muß eine powerpoint pres. mache wo ich köpfe auschneiden muß und andere einfügen muss und und und

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Sukrim (16. Dezember 2007)

Photoshop CS3
GIMP
.
.
.
MS Paint


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Paint lol
Super Sache

Gimp ist kostenlos. Sonst bekommst du am Sonntag nichts legales...

Peez


----------



## Sukrim (16. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksvaig8Fr5E

Man kriegt auch mit MS Paint gute Bilder hin


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Ach du heilige Sch****
Das ist abgefahren.
Hast du den Desktop von dem Typen gesehn?
Ordnung ist das halbe Leben.


----------

